# Crappie is winter?



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Don't know anything about crappie, can you have success in December?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

google it and you will be reading for hours.....plenty of fish to be caught in winter. crappie are cold blooded and are very active feeders under the ice.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I was out last Thursday and myself and partner probably caught 50-60 in 4-5 hours. We had a few nice ones too.


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

Crappiedude, 

where do you usually do your fishing at? Were those caught under the ice?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I fish all the lakes in SW Ohio and Brookville over in Indiana. No ice down here yet. The larger lakes down here don't usually get any ice until Jan. I think with these temps we may get it early. I was hoping we'd skip the ice altogether. I have cabin fever already and it's not Christmas. 
We caught fish on both jigs and minnows.


----------

